# JUNE POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Jul 2, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for June POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## astrostu (Jul 2, 2008)

What about BobbyBill's?  Post #24 on that thread.


----------



## Ajay (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, I've never had such a hard time deciding before.  These are all amazing.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 3, 2008)

astrostu said:


> What about BobbyBill's?  Post #24 on that thread.



that was a very old photo that was posted way before June 08


----------



## Arch (Jul 3, 2008)

astrostu said:


> What about BobbyBill's?  Post #24 on that thread.



yep sorry dude, the rules clearly state it has to be from that month as its a month by month contest.


----------



## aliaks (Jul 4, 2008)

I wonder, how can I vote...


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow... I really have no idea who to vote for... such great pictures.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

aliaks said:


> I wonder, how can I vote...



A few more posts to meet the requirement, then you will ba able to vote.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 8, 2008)

Voted


----------



## Puscas (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it just me? I can't see Spako's picture.






pascal


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 8, 2008)

Puscas said:


> Is it just me? I can't see Spako's picture.


 
Can't see it either.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 8, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Can't see it either.




found the thread it was in, but the pic is gone there too. Must have been a great one, judging from the votes it already got. 
What happened?






pascal


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 8, 2008)

Puscas said:


> found the thread it was in, but the pic is gone there too. Must have been a great one, judging from the votes it already got.
> What happened?


 
I saw it when it was posted, saw it later as nominated. No idea where it's gone... and yeah, it was good.


----------



## spako (Jul 9, 2008)

oops... sorry I had some issues with my website.. I'll put it online again :-/ 
didn't see I was nominated! 

It's online again ))


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 24, 2008)

^^^ good thing you reposted, as it's a wonderful picture, and it's doing well in the voting!

C'mon folks, one more week to cast your ballot.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 26, 2008)

voted!  I didn't look 1st but I ended up agreeing with the majority (at least at the time of this posting).


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)




----------

